# iChat all of a sudden sucks.



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

All right, so I'm at college in my dorm and I have an ethernet cable. For the first week, I ran the iChat application flawlessly. I could see the person on the other end like they were right there in front of me. All of a sudden, when I tried to iChat like two days ago, it became all pixelated and delayed and horrible. I don't understand what happened... so I figured it may be my internet. I look at my connection and open up the menu, and it says I'm not connected to an ethernet cable, when I definitely am... I mean, I'm still connected to the wireless network, but for some reason my computer isn't picking up that I have an ethernet cable plugged in... I don't know if that has anything to do with why iChat all of a sudden sucks, but still..

..also, I had looked up on other websites this problem, and I found a few people say that after their Mac updated its software, they started having this problem. A few days ago, mine did an automatic update, and now it's like this. Aughhh... Help me, PLEASE!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which Mac model? What OS X version? What was updated by software update?

If it was something from software update it would be strange that it would happen a few days later. Usually problems appear right after restart.

Can you post a picture of the pixelated ichat screen?
Something about that doesn't sound right and surely wouldn't be related to a network issue.

P.S. You can start the app */Applications/Utilities/Console*, push the *show log list* button and then select *All Messages* in left column.

You can leave that running and use ichat and see if any ichat or network related messages appear. They would help immensely.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a Mac OS X Snow Leopard.. it's a MacBook Pro. And to be completely honest, I have no idea what was updated. I feel that there may be a relation to the update because the very next time I tried to use the iChat after the update, that's when the problems started happening.

I can post a picture of the pixelation tonight, but it looks like big squares and at some points, you can't even make out that there's a person on the other end. It will slow down, pixelate, then speed up again like it's trying to get back on track. The audio is also very delayed.

Once again, even though I my ethernet cable is plugged in, my computer says it's not.

I will use the log list/all messages tonight when I am able to iChat, and will update asap!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you get to the computer again, also try this.

Open *System Preferences* go to *Network*, select the *Ethernet* in left column and then click *Advanced* button in the left pane.

From that window, click the *Ethernet* tab and under *Configure* pulldown menu choice, pick *Manual*. Change the speed to 10baseT/UTP and close all the windows to save changes and wait a minute and see if the ethernet cable appears detected.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

I followed your directions, but it still says Ethernet: Not connected. Ah!

I'll be uploading that iChat picture tonight with the message things!


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

http://i52.tinypic.com/33elmrb.jpg Those are the messages.

The uploaded file is the picture of what iChat looks like.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

Can anybody help me?? Please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry, its a holiday weekend, been away from computer.

That picture makes more sense now. It's not ichat per sa that was messed up but you were using the video chat. (which I didn't realize)

Does this happen with everyone you chat with?
My first thought was maybe it was just from using it over WiFi but it almost looks one of the filters from using the background video features is on my the person you are talking to. (aka the aquarium, rollercoaster, etc.)

Does the garble stay static or does it move?

For the Ethernet connector:

1) You 100% sure your cable is good? I had you try switching to 10Mbps because some faulty cables will work at the lower speed since not all pins are used?

2) Try deleting the Ethernet entry in Network System Preferences and than clicking the "+" sign and re-adding that interface.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooh, sorry. I didn't realize! Haha

I only chat with one person, so I'm not sure.. Sometimes it moves with the person, and sometimes it just stays there.

Ah! Yeah, I switched the ethernet cable to the other socket in the wall, and apparently one is broken. Now it says I'm connected. I could've sworn I tried that before! Thank you.

Do you think since now my ethernet's actually plugged in, that iChat will work? I'll be able to try it tonight. I'll let you know!

And yeah, even though it was something as stupid as one outlet doesn't work, thank you soo much!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lyzzx said:


> Do you think since now my ethernet's actually plugged in, that iChat will work? I'll be able to try it tonight. I'll let you know!


It very likely could be related to the slower speed of WiFi and work now with the physical ethernet connection, but I still think it looks like the person you are talking to has one of the iChat background filters on.

Do you have another person with iChat you can check with?
If not you could private message me your AIM/Me IM address and I could test with you.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

All right, it's still extremely pixelated. I'm gonna iChat with someone else and see if it's like that.


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait, I just opened the "connection doctor" for iChat, and it says:

Router type: Port Restricted

This computer's network setup includes one or more devices that are not fully compatible with audio and video chatting.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Any updates? I was away for the week.

You can try opening ports but I believe if that was really the problem you wouldn't be getting ANY picture. (But I could be wrong, what router do you have?)


----------



## lyzzx (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, it was definitely my ethernet cable! After I plugged that in successfully, I did something with a firewall setting, and now it's at full cone, and working great.


----------

